
Valve Launches Half-Life: Alyx Workshop Tools, Updates Game for Linux - evo_9
https://uploadvr.com/valve-half-life-alyx-development-tools/
======
0xdeadb00f
> Several sample maps are also included with the release alongside the “entire
> set of Half-Life: Alyx maps…as editable source for reference – this includes
> a large collection of interactive objects and prefabs.”

Holy cow! This seems huge.

